# Studies on type of hive and survival rates?



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

I know I've seen one or two before discussing survival rates for warre, langstroth, top bar, etc. Anyone have a few good links?


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

Id be willing to bet whichever group of bees has less mites... Box choice has a very high chance of not affecting mite load. I think there would be very slight advantages to any home for a bee when considering all other factors that hit bees in winter


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Hive design survival rates for different hives? That would be regional like everything else. 
What I'm saying is that Alabama is different than Alberta. 
I'm not sure but believe that if you compared survival rates in top bar hives in those two regions you'd find that the more southern regions would have better winter survival. (almost no winter vs long ones) 
Horizontal hives not working too good here.


----------

